# my chipper is jamming up



## robertfischer88

I have a 1250 vermeer chipper and I am getting the shut plugged up. either one of two ways. with dead sometimes wet material it plugs right at the transition form the blade cover to the chute. this I would think is a problem with the operator and material. second is when i an chipping small twigs or vine. the twigs don't get chipped up very good and get caught in the chute and causes a jam. I keep my blades sharp and my bed knife at 120 thousandths gap, I have played with the gap a little with no positive affect. so my question is anyone else getting this problem with their vermeer or any other machine for that matter? thanks


----------



## ropensaddle

Yes they will plug but if happens too much
some thing wrong sometimes a stick gets stuck
in shute and causes this is your wide open throttle
set at proper rpm is air leaking around cover it is
usually the simple things. Sometimes the feed is
set too fast and needs slowed a hair to allow cleanout.


----------



## gdn

we have a 1230 at work as backup chipper and it likes to block when we feed it agonis (similar to a willow, but strandier) seriously, one armfull of leaves will happily clog up the rollers meaning you have to stop, pull off spring thingy and unclog. I think it's a disc chipper thing, never have a problem with the drums. For us, it's easier to throw the leaves in the back of the truck than attempt to feed through chipper. It a good (but slow) chipper for normal wood though.


----------



## gdn

oh, its the chute plugging, we get this also on all our chippers (2 x morbark drums, 1230 and another disc chipper) when we feed wet material, only thing to do is slow down feed speed and carry a stick for clearing chute. If you're quick enough you can spot the block happening and clear it out with the stick (with machine running) by poking it down front of chute. wear safety glasses lol


----------



## DFD34

*buy a woodsman*

Get rid of the 1230 and buy a real chipper. I have almost 500 hours on my Woodsman 15x and I have never clogged it ever. This is the best mid sized chipper on the market. Demo one and buy it. You will have no regrets. Of course these are my own opinions. Keep cutting and smiling, DFD 34


----------



## redprospector

The 1250 is a good little chipper in my opinion. Slow the feed down, keep the knives sharp, and be aware of what's going on. I plug the chute on mine once in a while, but it's usually operator error (wait a minute, did I just say I'm not perfect?  ). 
I've had my 1250 since 2001 and haven't had any major problems with it, except the engine I had to replace a few years ago, courtesy of some environmental waco's. They thought they would be saving some trees, instead I had to cut enough extra trees to pay for that new engine. 

Andy


----------



## ropensaddle

Get a drum chipper you will be glad you did.


----------



## lawson's tree s

my old morbark 200 used to clog come to find out i had a peice of metal inside the chute that had worn down and sticks would hit it just right and clog. hated chipping leyland cypress trees with it. helps to slow the feed rate when chipping alot of dead stuff too.


----------



## DDM

Your setting your bed gap at .120 Almost an 1/8"? I set mine on my bandit 200 at .025 and chips nickle size chunks of wood.And unless its a REAL punky rotten log it has never jammed.


----------



## robertfischer88

The 120 thou is the manufacturer recommended gap. I have went down to 75 thou but had a little trouble there, I broke the bed knife wow that will wake you up if that ever happens to you.

Has anyone ever heard of a high flow chip chute one that is less restrictive ?


----------

